
Reverse Engineering Facebook API: Private Video Downloader - yasoob
https://pythontips.com/2018/04/23/reverse-engineering-facebook-api-private-video-downloader/
======
TeddyBear060
Great work! Thanks for sharing.

When I ask users to input some secret strings like passwords, tokens, etc...,
I use getpass
([https://docs.python.org/2/library/getpass.html](https://docs.python.org/2/library/getpass.html)).
It's available for both Pyhton 2 and 3.

By this way, if a bad person look at the terminal history he won't find clear
text credentials passed as scripts arguments :)

~~~
yasoob
Thanks for letting me know! I never really thought of that issue :) I will
keep that in mind next time.

